# Amphibious Landing



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We made our first equipment move by barge today. Moved our Bobcat excavator across a lake thats 130' deep. After the machine is loaded the barge guy tells me he doesn't have insurance on the cargo.

We wil be moving wall stone, washed gravel, boulders, pipe and fabric by barge over the next week. I hope the rain stay's away.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
Interesting! How much weight will the barge haul? Can you drag a fishing line on the way out there?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe, 

The owner says he can put 8 yards of dredginging material on the barge. 20,000 LBS ???

You could drag quite a few lines. This lake is one of the few with fresh water salmon in CT they tell me.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

What lake in CT has salmon?

By the way, not possible to drive the bobcat around the lake?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Any Pics?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Wolf said:


> What lake in CT has salmon?
> 
> By the way, not possible to drive the bobcat around the lake?


I think if Nick put a couple of those thick billets of foam that they use for docks under his skid steer he could drive over the lake to the other side. How about giving it a try Nick? Oh yeah make sure one of your men have a camera to document you making the crossing.:sailor: :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Wolf said:


> What lake in CT has salmon?
> 
> By the way, not possible to drive the bobcat around the lake?


Wolf, that would be the Great Canaan Lake!:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Why doesn't anyone remind me about taking pictures????


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We spent the day loading and unloading the barge with wall stone and boulder rocks. 

The Lake does not have accessable shoreline anywhere but the town beach.

Lake Wononskopomuc, or Lakeville Lake, Salisbury CT.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Loaded everything back on the barge and went off into the sunset yesterday. Customer is very happy. Although when she went to get her check book there were no checks in it. Their great people I'm not worried.

Happy Trails


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

What, no life vest?:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No, and I can't swim.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Neither can I, thats why I stay off barges!:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

What size mini excavator is that?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like a "strap-on."

I think you put it on like a tool belt.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats a Bobcat X320 39" wide about 3,500 LBS the handiest machine I've ever owned.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The owner on this job had me over today to say the job will be in the April issue of Garden Design Magazine.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's very nice. I hope you get honorable mention in the article.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Got any pics of the job Nick ??


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> The owner on this job had me over today to say the job will be in the April issue of Garden Design Magazine.


Nick,
When April rolls around I expect to receive a copy of that issue from you in the mail. Thanks in advance.:whistling


----------

